# Cap Maison Resort and Spa - St. Lucia NICE!!!!



## thinze3 (Jan 19, 2010)

Has any been to of heard about this resort in St Lucia. It appears to be VERY nice. Interval International has the resort listed as "NEW MEMBER RESORT".

Cap Maison Resort and Spa - CXP 
Gros Islet, Cap Estate, St. Lucia


----------



## lobsterlover (Jan 20, 2010)

*Cap*

Hi!
My hubby and I go to Winjammer every year and watched the progress of this resort being built, toured it when it was complete, and have made the restaurant our annaversary dinner spot for 2 years. We were there last Dec.
The resort is extremly posh!! Beautiful residences that are all brand spankin new, granite, marble, hudge!! Some with pools on the roof. Not a large resort.
The thing I don't like about it (and my husband does love about it), is its up on a cliff. This would be fine if you don't have kids. I like the convience of a easy to get to beach. There is a beautiful little beach down a lot of stairs where the water is quite lively..not good for little ones. There are no moterized water sports, kids activities, kids clubs, but a very nice bar on the beach! 
In conclusion, it is a lovely place for people who are not at the raising young kids stage of their life like us. It's an incredibly romantic little spot.
Oh yah and the restaurant...not for me, but my husband enjoys it. Very small portions, very large prices!!! But incredibly tasty. 

I'm interested if Cap Maison comes up as an available exchange or were you just reading the listing about it.


----------



## zoobiedo (Jan 23, 2010)

I stayed there in November.  Don't know if I would stay again or not.  Liked the restaurant and the views but had a room instead of a suite and could hear every noise that my neighbors made -- not pleasant.  The main pool is lovely as well but not sufficient if the resort were full.  The loungers at the pool are the absolute most comfortable we've ever used.  The beach is shaded, small but quaint and in a cove.  Access is down many stairs.  I would probably return and try it out again if I had a full suite but not if I was getting a room (which are incidentally lockoffs from a larger unit).  It would be worth your while if you got an exchange via Interval.


----------

